# Vienna Phil @ UC Berkeley



## jeanmarc

Anyone in the Bay Area going to see the Vienna Philharmonic in a couple weeks? I have a ticket for the first night: Lorin Maazel conducting Schubert's Unfinished and Mahler's Fourth.


----------



## BoogerBrains

I saw Friday and Saturday's concerts. Friday was a good concert, but it sounded like they had a hard time hearing each other. Saturday's concert was a disaster. As much as Vienna tried to ignore Andris Nelsons (the conductor for that evening), his buffoonish and imbecilic physical antics were too much...HE BROKE THE VIENNA ORCHESTRA - the orchestra which does not have a single conductor - the orchestra that will do what they know how to do and ignore the conductor if he or she does not know what they are doing - the best orchestra in the world...BROKEN.

We even had tickets for Sunday, but called and had them refunded when we heard Andris Nelsons was going to be conducting because Frana Welsor-Most became ill. My wife and I were looking forward to musical redemption, but settled for a full refund.


----------

